# Yet another new guy



## crx_rogus (May 8, 2010)

Folks -

Just joined yesterday, I've been interested in aircraft since I was wee. My grandfather learned to fly a JN-4 after driving ambulances for the French in WWI and passed some interesting tales and a photo gallery along, and my dad did radar recon in an RB-26 Invader in the mid-50s as the navigator, stationed in Wiesbaden, also some interesting stories and pictures there, and I, well, I've enjoyed reading about aircraft... (and at least have a bunch of sim hours in, not that that counts for anything)

Aircraft definitely reflect some of the gutsiest, and some of the smartest, things humans have been able to pull off.

Back in my sloppy AOL days some 14 years ago I made an error-filled Web site that apparently did little more than showcase a wide and varied assortment of erroneous aircraft history myths, especially regarding WWII warbirds. So, I'm here to try to sift myth from reality. I've learned so far that the P-38 wasn't called the "Fork-Tailed Devil" by the Germans, but possibly instead by the Japanese, although the poster didn't give any sources to back himself up. I'll be browsing around learning stuff.

Regards,
Roger


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

G'day Roger welcome to the site......Double post first up....that's not a good start!!


----------



## otftch (May 8, 2010)

Welcome. I'd say you came to the right palce.
Ed


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2010)

Welcome Roger. Duplicate posts have been happening to many if us from time to time. No worries.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2010)

Welcome. There are some issues with the server at the moment that are being looked at.


----------



## magnu (May 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## diddyriddick (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the family, R! Have fun!


----------



## imalko (May 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome Roger. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard Roger!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard! And as a huge fan of the P-38, I've always attributed the "fork-tailed devil" to the Japanese...just doesn't sound like something the Germans would say. I think, in German, their nickname roughly translates out to "oh, crap, its on my tail!"


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

TO


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum crx!!

Might you be going to this?..........

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/calling-all-east-coast-warbird-fans-22616.html


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 9, 2010)

G'day Roger, welcome to the forum, nice to have you on board.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 9, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 9, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 17, 2010)

welcome from the other side of PA. good group here..you will learn lots and have fun.


----------



## mandoman (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to the best WWII aircraft forum on the net.


----------



## T Bolt (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Rodger. You'll love it. Lots of good people here


----------



## skipperbob (May 19, 2010)

Hello. I am from upstate NY and have been interested in WW II since I could read. Finally found this forum and it looks like I am going to like it here!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 19, 2010)

Well G'day to you SkjipperBob, welcome to the family, if you want, you can set this up in your own thread and you'll be surprised a who crawls out of the wood-work.........


----------



## RabidAlien (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Skipper! And if folks start crawlin out of the woodwork, its probably just Lucky after a weekend bender. Careful, he might get something on you...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2010)

Say what now???


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2010)

See, mention his name and "poof", there he is. but the great thing about Lucky's posts are his avatars!

Welcome to the forum.


----------

